# Damage and Autofire



## md3 (Aug 9, 2002)

Each game Star Wars, Dragonstar, and Fading Suns have some sort of AutoFire/Mutli-Fire.  Just a fact of life really.  Cops get 9mm bad guys get Uzi.

Oh, and the damage from Dragonstar Blaster Weapons comes directly from the ill conceived damage high-tech weapons charts from the WotC Dungeon Master's Guide.  Blame WotC and FFG for following through with the nonsense.  The only benefit I see is that weapons don't really increase with level.  Where as a high level magic user can cast some severe fireball and lightning bolts that exceed blaster rifles.

Later,
Manny


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2002)

Umm, I think you have the wrong forum


----------

